# water question



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Should I be giving bottled water to my 4 budgies? We have good tap water here in Peterborough Ontario ....is it ok to give them tap water or should I continue with the bottled water
thanks


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

If your tap water is safe for humans, it's fine for budgies. And yours sounds fine.


----------

